# Provera and ovarian pain??



## danni2kids

Any advice would help, i started my first dose of provera this morning after 7 weeks with no AF. But this evening im having ovary pain, do you think this could be from the provera or could i possibly be ovulating?? Although highly unlikely


----------



## lisap2008

I dont mean to scare you but it could be a cyst , I doubt its ovulation as progesterone would stop ovulation. I have had the same pain over the past two days of starting progesterone. so I know the feeling, best thing to do is keep taking it for the recommended days and when you stop taking it AF should arrive.


----------



## danni2kids

Thanks Lisa, well that makes sense definately not ovulating then!! I hope its not a cyst the pain has settled now so ill just see how i go .


----------



## silvers2004

I was on Provera last month to start my cycle so I could have an HSG done. I had the same thing happen but it is normal to have that feeling it will go away. Looks like I am going to be on Provera again to start my cycle if I don't get it on my own again.


----------

